
Microsoft changes privacy policy to defer to law enforcement - kenjackson
http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_on_the_issues/archive/2014/03/28/we-re-listening-additional-steps-to-protect-your-privacy.aspx
======
gum_ina_package
Very good, very responsible move on their part. Hopefully, the other tech
giants will follow their lead and update their own policies.

~~~
th0br0
Responsible? Mayhaps. But the issue is that this move was required and the
incident happened in the first place...

~~~
seanmcdirmid
So you mean, being wrong is unforgiveable, and admitting your wrong and taking
corrective action is meaningless?

~~~
th0br0
No. Being wrong is not unforgivable, and the steps they have taken to remedy
this issue are "good" ones.

What I'm peeved about is that they dared to violate their users' privacy in
such an extensive way in the first place... and that there are no consequences
from doing that.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
There were plenty of consequences for doing that, and hence the new policy. Do
you think Microsoft just did this for whimsical reasons?

------
snowwrestler
This is one of those times it's nice that the HN editors force headlines to
match the original content. I hope they do this one soon.

Original HN headline: Microsoft changes privacy policy to defer to law
enforcement

What MS actually said they'd do is refer the matter to law enforcement rather
than investigate it themselves. This is a good thing because criminal
investigations come with all sorts of protections for citizen rights and
privacy.

If it's just MS doing their own investigation, they can do whatever the want.
It's a black box with no accountability.

~~~
toast0
>Original HN headline: Microsoft changes privacy policy to defer to law
enforcement

>What MS actually said they'd do is refer the matter to law enforcement rather
than investigate it themselves. This is a good thing because criminal
investigations come with all sorts of protections for citizen rights and
privacy.

Isn't what the headline says? The link's original headline "We’re listening:
Additional steps to protect your privacy" is much worse:

Who's listening? technet.com may not obviously be Microsoft

What are the additional steps? Actually it seems like it's only one step: to
refer the case to law enforcement, or in other words to defer to law
enforcement

------
elros
Having read that Microsoft had changed their privacy policy to _deter_ law
enforcement, I can't help but to be disappointed =/

